# Got any questions I could put toward my gyne about 1st time iui



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello girls.
      Seeing my gyne on Wednesday to discuss my suitability for iui. Has anyone got any advice or questions I should be asking him. I'm really exited as I've been trying for 2nd angel to come into our lives for 2 and a half years. I just feel we are getting ever so close to becoming a reality.  Thank you in advance
                                                                                            The mouse xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Marsha Mouse!

Really hope your dream comes true very soon!

It's a really good idea to have a read through the IUI Beginners Guide by Aussie Meg at the top of the IUI thread.  This gives you a good idea of what to expect.  You may also think of some questions after reading it.  There is a great book by Zita West called Fertility & conception: the complete guide to getting pregnant.  It has a whole heap of questions listed in it to ask your consultant.  It's also full of useful advice about what you can do to increase your chances of treatment working.

Really hope this helps and please come and join us on the IUI girls Part 92 board!!

Loads of    

Holly C
xx


----------

